# Whats your thoughts on the Traynor Dyna- gain



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

They claim they sound like a real tube amp.What your take on them..
Rick


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

They sound decent, from what I've heard.

A friend of mine just bought the DG60, and brought it over. It lacks the slight compression of a good tube amp, and the tone isn't complex by any means, but it's got a very good sound to it nonetheless -- quite full with a thick midrange. Definitely better than the Line 6 Spider he replaced.

I think the amps are well worth the money.


----------



## SquierDude (Aug 16, 2008)

I just bought a Traynor DG30D last month. I like it... it hasn't gave me any problems so far.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Traynor's dyin' again!?!

Geez, they just brought it back a few years ago...

:smile:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*traynor*

What is killing Traynor, and what made it better a few years ago.???.I have to laugh, when i was young many many years ago.. All those old Traynor amps that you could pick up for 50.00, 100.00 didnt mean much back then..

Now if you got an old traynor,people treat them like a piece of gold. Some day 30 yrs from now the DG30D Dyna- gain will be treated the same way.

Rick


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

They sound pretty good for solid state amps, but I found that the larger ones don't sound appreciably better than the smaller ones, just louder. I bought a DG15 for the lesson studio and it sounds fine for the purpose, better than the Laney solid state I used to have for the purpose, and I'm considering another as a travel/spare/loaner. Using a solid state amp for lessons saves wear and tear on my tube amps. They're cheap and easy to use, solidly built, and a better choice than most of the amps in the price range.

What I often advice folks is *not* to try and compensate for crappy pickups or guitar with the amp. Start with a good signal, good cord, and amplify that goodness. It's the silk purse versus the sow's ear thing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> They claim they sound like a real tube amp.What your take on them..
> Rick


believe that claim's been made before, and i believe it will be made again. 

they're good sounding little solid-state amps, worth every penny...


----------



## RAW1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Had a 15W dyna gain for few months.Clean is good but I found the gain kinda brittle.Sold it for a fender champ XD,more money but sounds nicer.


----------

